# Hollow vs Solid core door - What insulates (temperature) better?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not frame it in for an exterier metal door. Then it would be air sealed and foam cored for insulation.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

+1 for the exterior door. neither of the wood options has stink for R value. good gaskets are as important as whatever (little) R you can get from any standard door.


----------

